# Frighteners hooked me up!



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Just a quick note to let people know what a stand up guy Jeff is. I ordered some contacts from him and he sent them 2 day. Of course, UPS screwed up and I did not get them in time. This was no fault of Jeff but being the pro that he is, he hooked me up BIG on my next order. Great customer service!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeff is in this biz for all the right reasons, and that is reflected in the way he runs Frighteners. Grade A store, and a Grade A guy.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

he has pretty good sandwiches at his parties too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sure they aren't made of baby food?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

BuriedAlive said:


> Jeff is in this biz for all the right reasons, and that is reflected in the way he runs Frighteners. Grade A store, and a Grade A guy.


I couldn't have said it better. The webshooter that I got from him was awesome. It was sent so quick, I didn't have time to wish it there sooner. Everyone loved the look of the webs and hubby had fun using it tooo.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not sure how I missed this, but thank you all for the wonderful comments.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Jeff = A+++++++++


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

higginsr said:


> Jeff = A+++++++++


No you mean

A+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++PLUS+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I got my G-string from Jeff. Fits good, except for the little flap. LOL


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well DT, did you ask for the extra small size??? That might help with the flapping. LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

<Giving Turtle2778 a nuggy>


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, HAD to do it. And yes 3 cheers for Jeff he rocks. Unless he puts spiders in your shipping box that you happen to dump out a month later and scream like a wussy girl.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like wussy...can I say that on the air???


----------

